# One month into good diet



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

It's about a month since Mickey started on (what I think) is a decent food. Before that I was feeding him rice, beans, and chicken mixed, only becuase that was all he would accept. Before that I think he was eating mainly table foods and Pupperoni. Well.... after one month all his dry, itchy, flaky skin is totally gone. His coat is soft, getting thicker, and even shiny. His coat seemed dry before. A hairless scarred patch that looked like either an old wound or abrasion from a harness is completely grown in. BTW, we're feeding Vet's Choice Health Extension small bites. May eventually switch to grain free and someday raw, but for now this seems to be good for him.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

That's great news! I'm glad Mickey is noticeably healthier!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

